# Type FII Vs. Diansheng



## Sherwood (Jan 31, 2010)

What does everyone prefer? Which is a better cube to have, the Diansheng or a FII. If it's a Diansheng can someone recommend to me what type? (222, mini 333)

Pros and Cons of each? Thanks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 31, 2010)

diansheng is basically one of those low-quality cubes.

the difference is like a Nissan sunny and a porsche 911


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, Sherwood. You're new, you don't know what to do. Understandable. Please use the search function, and check stickies. 

For e.g.: 
Your question should have gone in the One Answer Question Thread sticky. 

But, to be relevant: 
My FII has kind of crapped out on me. F's are really low quality cubes, as are Dianshengs. So I don't recommend either. 

I like Edison Cubes. I don't know, they're just really well built cubes. I also like AVs and TaiYans. It's all personal preference. What kind of cube do you like? Smooth? Crispy? Fast? Resistive? Light? Heavy?


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh sorry Citric I'll go to that thread right now. And yes I'm going to order a AV and a CII am I making a mistake? I also just wanted to order a third cube, just for the heck of it and I was trying to decide between an FII and a Diansheng. Also, I guess I should be asking this in the one answer question sticky but what is one of the best websites to order cubes on? (Reliable, fast-ish, and cheap?) 

To your question, I personally like smooth cubes that don't pop and I don't know just good cubes lol


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2010)

No. FII is the best cube ever. Please buy it.

OK. That was the preliminary post to hold my position.

My foundations.

My FII: About 3 Months old. Got BETTER over time.

Cuts corners at 35-40 degrees on close to tightest. Rating: 10/10

Turns reasonably fast. Rating: 7/10

My only qualm with it is that the screws are a little bit too long or something, so it's loose even at tightest tension.

Overall Rating: 9/10


EDIT: To answer the previous post, cube4you has the widest range of cubes, and is good if you want to buy fast shipping. Some people have problems with it, and others don't. Chances are, if you don't have a problem for the first 2 times, you won't.

Popbuying has free shipping, and also has a decent variety. Beware of knock-offs.

If you're in the US there are a few shops that people on these forums have opened, I can't really remember any specifics at the moment.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Oh sorry Citric I'll go to that thread right now. And yes I'm going to order a AV and a CII am I making a mistake? I also just wanted to order a third cube, just for the heck of it and I was trying to decide between an FII and a Diansheng. Also, I guess I should be asking this in the one answer question sticky but what is one of the best websites to order cubes on? (Reliable, fast-ish, and cheap?)
> 
> To your question, I personally like smooth cubes that don't pop and I don't know just good cubes lol



Don't worry about it. No one will hate on you until you're about a month old or so.  

If you like smooth, I would say Edison, not FII. FII is very crispy.  

You can get the Edison here: http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Edison.html

A lot of people like them. They require a bit of break in, though. The stickers are REALLY good quality, and it's just all-around great. 

(Also the TaiYan is good.)

Good stores include:

http://www.popbuying.com

http://speedcubeshop.com (This is probably the best if you live in the USA, however the selection is not that huge. Cameron, (The Owner) is planning on expanding the inventory soon.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

I love my DS! It's my main cube. I average 14-15ish with it and I use 2-look oll. It's nice.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Oh sorry Citric I'll go to that thread right now. And yes I'm going to order a AV and a CII am I making a mistake? I also just wanted to order a third cube, just for the heck of it and I was trying to decide between an FII and a Diansheng. Also, I guess I should be asking this in the one answer question sticky but what is one of the best websites to order cubes on? (Reliable, fast-ish, and cheap?)
> 
> To your question, I personally like smooth cubes that don't pop and I don't know just good cubes lol


i would get a taiyan (also known as dayan) and i would get it from popbuying.com , they have free shipping and decent customer service, although if you don; want to get a taiyan i would get the FII over the diansheng


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, and Popbuying is out of TaiYans . I'm looking at Sppedcubeshop for them right now. Should I switch out my CII for a Taiyan?

Edit: Sppedcubeshop has Taiyans but they're quite expensive lol @ Citric that Edison is pretty expensive. $20.00 for a 3x3?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 1, 2010)

CII is a great cube. Don't switch it out.

FII and Diansheng are cheap cubes. Maybe not in price, but they deteriorate over time and are incredibly inconsistent. I have 2 godlike Dianshengs out of 5 (222 variety) that perform M2 moves with the regular M' flick. However, as with most Dianshengs, they have issues with lock-ups and corner cutting (better cores can almost fix this). The stickers are dissolved by Jig-a-Loo. FII is a weird cube. You have to glue in the faces or they'll come shooting out mid-solve. The feel is very different from any other cube. I have 6 FII's and only 4 good ones. Out of the good ones, only 2 have any chance of becoming my main speedcube. They are deceptively fast, cut corners very well, and don't lock much, but, as I have pointed out already, deteriorate pretty quickly (dependent on the cube) and are incredibly inconsistent. Also, the feel makes you lose control of the cube quickly. I often misalign the bottom layers on my FII's, creating lock-ups that otherwise wouldn't have been. While I'm sure you can get used to the cubie shape, the other properties make me disinclined to use those cubes as main speedcubes.

My favorite cube is my C4U brand DIY, which was the first cube I put together myself. However, it is a rather strange cube that you either like or don't. Most of the type A's are consistent-check the review thread in the sticky list. Edisons are expensive but well worth it. Dianshengs are great because they're decent and cheap. You can also get really lucky on Dianshengs and get one that is just GOLD (or so I hear).

Hope I gave you some ideas. I only mentioned cubes I have experience with.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2010)

The F-II is probably one of the few cubes that I haven’t gotten tired of.

Like, usually, after a few weeks, I get tired of a cube, and I stop using it and buy a new one. Well, like, I’ve been using this cube for at least a month now, and It’s honestly more amazing than when it came. I decided to study it a bit further, and well, I was astonished. I “modded” mine a little bit by removing a good bit of plastic, and fusing the caps to the edges/corners. Since they fall off so easily.

I fixed the tension, and decided to take off a center. I never realized that only a small part of the center ever comes in contact with the cubies. Like, there’s a “track” of sorts, like, with the A-II and the C-II cubies, or the A-IV. The ends of the edge cubies also never touch the center! If only the edges had more tracks… it would have even less plastic touching!

Also, the screw/washer/spring combo is amazing!

Usually, most types have some shortcoming, such as the A series having too long of springs. (Which it does even to A-V in my opinion. >.>)

But then again, it depends on personal tastes, the long spring of the A series is prone to pops if one isn’t careful, and if the cube isn’t tight enough. By “enough” i mean that in a subjective way, because I like my cubes loose and fast.

The C 1-1.5 and retooled have bad screws, the threads are far too wide and so, delicate tuning isn’t as easy as other types. The plastic washers also degrade, which isn’t very good… for obvious reasons, of course.

The Jsk clone has a crappy core, and the spring is too weak. Enough said.

I think that’s enough examples, but here, with the F-II, I have yet to encounter any hardware issues at all. This is extremely rare, because I’ve had to fiddle with every single one of my cubes. The F-II? Not so.

Until today, I had my cube set on the same factory tension.

Simply amazing, this cube is.

The only “flaw” I’ve found so far is the curvature and the fact that it gets a bit dusty within the cube.

Firstly, the curvature is a good thing, and a bad thing.

The cube feels soooo amazing with the curvatures, in stark opposition to the sharp angles of a DianSheng, which was once my main cube.

The problem lies in the stickers, since Cubesmith stickers don’t fit like I want them to. However, that’s not the fault of the cube, and so I’ll let that slide.

The dust, is a flaw. But in this flaw, it is much better than other cubes!

Because of the closed cubie design and the troughs in the edge cubies. (Which are brilliantly designed too!!) The dust accumulates on the edges of the edges, and the corners of the corners. (Lol, wordplay)

This is away from the actual areas of friction!

In other cubes with open cubies, the dust and gunk accumulates in the hollow space of the edge. This looks horribly disgusting, and it feels disgusting when the lubricant is mixed in with the dust and it’s messy and it looks horrible.

I hate it so much. >=/

But that problem isn’t so with the closed cubies!

In summation, the F-II is an amazing work of art.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my god 4chan that was one of the best and detailed cube reviews I've ever red lol. Simply amazing. You pretty much just convinced me to get the F-II. How did you manage to "fuse" the caps to the edges & centers? anyway, thank you so much for that review it was amazing. 

P.S. I heard that this guy can make great stickers that fit the F-II http://cgi.ebay.com/Sticker-replace...ltDomain_0?hash=item335933985f#ht_1187wt_1165

@eastamazonantidote: That was also an amazing review. Thank you so much for the advice. After reading 4chan's review and looking at a few others I've decided I'm going to get a F-II. However, I'm also going to get a C-II, AV, and Diansheng. Just to try them out. Also, would you mind linking me to a REAL Diansheng on popbuying? I've heard there's alot of knockoff ones.


Thanks alot for the reviews guys!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol, I actually typed that up a week ago, it's part of my cubing journal/blog. 

I used super glue to fix the caps in place.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Oh my god 4chan that was one of the best and detailed cube reviews I've ever red lol. Simply amazing. You pretty much just convinced me to get the F-II. How did you manage to "fuse" the caps to the edges & centers? anyway, thank you so much for that review it was amazing.
> 
> P.S. I heard that this guy can make great stickers that fit the F-II http://cgi.ebay.com/Sticker-replace...ltDomain_0?hash=item335933985f#ht_1187wt_1165



Not those stickers! He sells different ones that are designed for FII/CII/DII (1.4 cm).

For the FII, CII, etc. http://cgi.ebay.com/Sticker-replacement-for-3x3x3-Cube_W0QQitemZ220541355253QQihZ012QQcategoryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_580wt_1165


----------

